# Perfect day went bad fast



## BlondieHorseChic

I am sooooooooooooooo sorry for your loss. I teared up reading this. I can't even imagine what your going through. I am so sorry.
He is in a happy place!


----------



## A knack for horses

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. *hugs* Its hard losing a beloved friend. I guess to give the ending a bit of a happy note, he not only made your life better, but you made his last years wonderful.


----------



## mysticalhorse

I cried!!! Oh how my heart is broken for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rlcarnes

Thanks for all your kind words. I am looking into making a bracelet out of his forelock so that I can keep him with me forever.


----------



## AlexS

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Golden Horse

So so sorry to hear that you lost a good friend, ((Hugs)) to you


----------



## BlondieHorseChic

In life there are smiles, tears, and memories. The smiles fade, the tears will dry, but the memories live on.


----------



## flytobecat

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## cakemom

Im so so sorry. I am gonna say congrats on the new job though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

So sorry for your loss. I am teary eyed after reading that. The bracelet is a wonderful way to keep a peice of him with you at all times. So sorry.


----------



## ItzKayley

Sorry for your loss, I hope you feel better soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

My deepest and most heartfelt condolences on the loss of your boy.

You _will_ get past this, but it's going to take time. How long? I don't know, because there's no timetable for grief and everyone grieves differently.

I lost my beloved Arabian gelding 4 years ago. Time has helped, but I'll always miss him. I suspect you'll be the same way.

Eventually you'll remember the good times, and will be able to talk about him with a smile instead of crying. I promise.


----------



## gigem88

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## anndankev

Dear God in heaven, hallowed be thy name,

Please take this gelding into your hands and lead him beside still waters to the green pastures where Irish and the other beloved horses are. 

Please reach out and touch those who are stricken with grief to let them breathe again and find peace.

For Thine is the Kingdom, and the Power, and the Glory forever and ever.

Amen


----------



## rlcarnes

Amen thank you


----------



## Druydess

I'm very sad to hear of this RL- I lost my best girl this January and can truly empathize. Only time will ease the pain, but keep remembering all the love you two had and it will make it better..


----------



## tinyliny

So sad . So sorry. He looked like a really beautiful horse. Too young.


----------



## Annnie31

So sorry you have lost your best friend..He was beautiful.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

So sorry to hear of your loss. There is nothing harder than saying goodbye to a beloved friend.


----------



## outnabout

So very sorry for your loss. Both of you were and are so blessed to have each other.


----------



## Loyalty09

rlcarnes said:


> Thanks for all your kind words. I am looking into making a bracelet out of his forelock so that I can keep him with me forever.


I got one of these made from my girl's tail when we lost her suddenly. It has been a nice token to have that I wear on special occasion and I feel she is with me. I am sorry for your loss. Loyalty died suddenly at the age of seven. Although, it hurts, the years you had together were a blessing.


----------



## rlcarnes

Loyalty09 said:


> I got one of these made from my girl's tail when we lost her suddenly. It has been a nice token to have that I wear on special occasion and I feel she is with me. I am sorry for your loss. Loyalty died suddenly at the age of seven. Although, it hurts, the years you had together were a blessing.


Wow at age 7 ?!?now that is way too young. I am sorry for everyones loss. The pain is still not subsiding much yet. Every time i look in the pasture I still expect to see him there. Out of habit I make up two buckets for dinner and then I remember that now we only have one horse. I still have a really hard time walking past his stall. His grooming box still smells like him. It has never taken me this long to get over an animal. I am the rational one and usually within a day I can see the good and have a peace about it. But for some reason I just cant.


----------



## jfisher256

I am so sorry for your loss. Losing a friend is never easy. *hugs*


----------



## mysticalhorse

((((((Big hug)))))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mishap

There are sometimes words are just not enough. RIP


----------



## HorseLovinLady

So sorry for your loss, he was handsome.


----------



## MsFortuneHunter

So sorry for your loss. Losing my horse is a horrible experienced. Try to take comfort knowing you gave him a great, happy life. I'm sure he appreciated it very much. A happy life is all that truly matters.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## livestoride

I am so sorry for your loss. Hang in there. Someday down the road a bit you will be able to think of him with a smile and that will never fade away. You were both lucky to find each other and I am sure you helped him as much as he helped you in life.


----------

